

Lemmings in the Browser - hharnisch
http://bombsite.org/

======
dalke
The web site is derived from the code at the correct URL, which is
[http://www.elizium.nu/scripts/lemmings/](http://www.elizium.nu/scripts/lemmings/)
from 2003. It was one of the first examples of how Dynamic HTML could be used
for a "real" application.

This web site has changed a few things, perhaps most notably is the addition
of the two buttons to "Play" and "Download", which are links to ad sites, or
possibly to what is a spyware/video app. These buttons have nothing to do with
playing or downloading the game.

